# Wing Chun - Rules of Engagement



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## bully (Jul 18, 2011)

Reminds me of Emin videos. I agree with what he says re getting in, it takes practice and we will get hit too.
Not sure about MMA guy going to takedown though, the pivoting and back of head strike seems a common defence to this attack these days from WC guys. Would like to see a proper MMA guy doing the attack.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not too bad , and certainly a lot better than most of the stuff we see on here .
But again it suffers from too much over engagement with the arms syndrome , or in other words too much playing around with the arms before you actually get to the act of hitting , not direct enough.

Another thing is the distance he was being attacked from he could have negated every advance or  attack with either a low heel kick or medium heel kick then went into punching range , why try and traverse a long distance with a step when your already in kicking range .

With the takedown attempt his method will work but only if his arms are left unrestricted ,which you cannot always bank on being the case .
Way back last century when I did a bit of shooto we were taught to parry the arms away first then go for the double leg takedown.

So you maybe unable to  mount any hand defence as your arms maybe momentarily trapped or pinned against your body , I prefer to lower my base and get my hips back so that he can't get to my legs at least then if the arm defence fails I've still got a body defence .

If my arms are free I still do the same thing except I post one hand on his head to slow down his charge and redirect his head down , once the head is taken out of alignment with the spine the structure is substantially weakened and then from that control position I will apply various strikes.

But I believe it is very important to take the steam out of that initial charge first and get into a position of control ,  I prefer one hand on their head and my other arm blocking their arm preventing it from grabbing my leg or waist  before I begin any striking .

It's too easy for someone to shield up their head  as they shoot in and weather the storm of strikes before they take you down , you can't always depend on that head and neck being nicely unprotected so that you can strike it as he comes in.


----------



## WC_lun (Jul 18, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> It's not too bad , and certainly a lot better than most of the stuff we see on here .
> But again it suffers from too much over engagement with the arms syndrome , or in other words too much playing around with the arms before you actually get to the act of hitting , not direct enough.
> 
> Another thing is the distance he was being attacked from he could have negated every advance or  attack with either a low heel kick or medium heel kick then went into punching range , why try and traverse a long distance with a step when your already in kicking range .
> ...



Very, very good reply.


----------



## Domino (Jul 21, 2011)

Like what was already said, good video guys. Ed is a funny dude on the superior blocking videos.



mook jong man said:


> But I believe it is very important to take the steam out of that initial charge first and get into a position of control ,  I prefer one hand on their head and my other arm blocking their arm preventing it from grabbing my leg or waist  before I begin any striking .



Same for me but the arm that is blocking looks to circle inside and round to maybe twist or turn the arm behind the shooter.


----------



## Jake104 (Jul 21, 2011)

Personally, I didn't care to much for any of it. Specifically the boxing part. Good luck trying to come down the middle like that against an experienced boxer. It just will not work . Don't believe me, go and try it out and let me know how that goes.

Its  funny cause in the video he kinda makes fun of what i would consider the right way of doing it. Which would be staying on the outside and waiting for the proper time to enter . He refers to it as being the wrong way and chasing hands. Here's how I would do it.




Jake


----------



## geezer (Jul 22, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> It's  funny cause in the video he kinda makes fun of what i would consider the right way of doing it. Which would be staying on the outside and *waiting for the proper time to enter.*
> 
> Jake



Ok, Jake, point taken. But finding "that proper time to enter" can be hard. If you've got an easy answer, show me on Saturday and I will be forever in your debt.

Like you, I prefer to hang back and wait for an opening or lure the other guy into charging me... it sure beats having to chase him down. Like you, I'd also rather close from the outside, _DTE style_ (Torres Eskrima) rather than fight up the middle. But inside entries _can_ work. They are just more risky. I also support the point made in the first clip about aggressiveness and forward momentum. I'd say that's an important difference between sport fighting and self-defense. Sport fighters move in and out, and exploit range strategically, while in a self-defense scenario, somebody attacking you is generally coming at you hard, not hanging back and "dueling" like a ring fighter. Interestingly, I _didn't _see a lot of that forward momentum in the defense against _hgamer_ shooting in. In fact, I'd say that the tall guy looked vulnerable to a strong takedown... but I could be wrong. 

Another thing, I'm not all that keen on closing-in with a bong-sau, that is to say _a purely defensive movement_, as an opening technique. I prefer punching whenever possible. Call me simple minded... Senility comes with age... and I've got a birthday this week!


----------



## Jake104 (Jul 22, 2011)

Steve,There's  nothing wrong with coming up the middle. I meant outside, as in oustide of punching range, not taking the angle. I just think that the example they gave was weak and straight out of fantasy land. It just will not work against someone who is good with there hands and not drunk. For me this is just another video of playing pretend and make believe. If you want to see how WC deals with a boxer, or a grappler. Then get a real (good) boxer , or a real (good) grappler and go 100% with them. Then you will see what works and what doesn't. Otherwise you are just playing pretend and make beleive.

Jake


----------



## Jake104 (Jul 22, 2011)

"Another thing, I'm not all that keen on closing-in with a bong-sau, that is to say a purely defensive movement, as an opening technique. I prefer punching whenever possible. Call me simple minded... Senility comes with age... and I've got a birthday this week!" 


Punching is good..... Happy birthday Geezer! See you tomorrow
.Jake


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 23, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> Steve,There's nothing wrong with coming up the middle. I meant outside, as in oustide of punching range, not taking the angle. I just think that the example they gave was weak and straight out of fantasy land. It just will not work against someone who is good with there hands and not drunk. For me this is just another video of playing pretend and make believe. If you want to see how WC deals with a boxer, or a grappler. Then get a real (good) boxer , or a real (good) grappler and go 100% with them. Then you will see what works and what doesn't. Otherwise you are just playing pretend and make beleive.
> 
> Jake



Geezer, I have to agree with Jake, what is illustrated is a little weak.  I think it doesn't work because the defender is forgetting the attacker has two hands.  The instant the defender attempts to do something after he executes his bong sao, with his hand momentarily stopped, the attacker will fire off the rear hand which will most likely surprise the defender because he is set on releasing his counter attack immediately.

And I agree with Jake, you need (meaning the demonstrators of the video) need to get a decent boxer or grappler and see what will really work.  In my eyes also, it is too fantasy.


----------

